

Ask HN: Learning Swift beyond basics - BlackLamb

Hello HN! I&#x27;m a CS student, I have been learning Swift for a while now and I&#x27;m pretty comfortable with it.<p>Now I would like to incorporate what I have learned into a rather simple App, what are some good places I can learn Advance stuff, like views, view controllers, IBActions, making simple UI&#x27;s , cocoa.. 
Thanks!
======
flyingace74
I wouldn't consider what you are talking about with views, viewControllers,
etc to be advanced. That is the Cocoa framework that you need to learn.

That has stayed the same since objective-C. I don't know of many courses that
are already out there for teaching swift, but the stanford-online tutorials
(available for free on iTunes) are great for getting introduced to the
framework.

